# day 28, lotion-like CM with metallic smell?



## loeylo

Hey, hoping someone can help me out here!
I am on day 28 of my cycle, not sure how many dpo I am as I have been quite bad at charting this month, and I have got lots of creamy cm. 
My cycles are 28-31 days and I never test until day 32 as I have had false negatives with both my previous pregnancies from testing too early. 
I have only been charting for a few months now and I am not too hot on it tbh, I am currently having a lot of creamy cm - sorry tmi but if I insert my finger I can actually feel how wet it is, and when my finger comes out it looks like hand cream? There is also a different smell off it ... Almost metallic, I can't really explain it BUT with my first pregnancy I remember my saliva tasted metallic from really early on so I am wondering if it could be linked? 
Is it normal to get creamy cm so close to my period due date? And is the metallic smell significant, or could it be the start of my period and I just haven't noticed before?


----------



## loeylo

I also meant to say that I have been SUPER emotional - as in, convinced my boyfriend is going to dump me, yelling at parents because they asked me to scan stuff for them, phoning my sister at her work to have a go at her because she borrowed a top without asking ... The list goes on but it is fair to say no-one is very impressed with me at all! I usually have a skin break out the week before my period, which also hasn't happened. 
I don't want a really early positive or a false negative because I have testes too early - don't know how to feel.


----------



## loeylo

Anyone?


----------



## vixie27

When I fell pregnant I had lots of lotion like cm n I mean loads of it so sounds like it
could be promising. Also I didn't get any symptoms like I normally do with my period. Keep us updated I'm hoping for my rainbow soon x


----------



## loeylo

Thank you! I have lost two babies (I love them both so much!) but I need to wait a few years to officially try, but these are all symptoms which I remember from early pregnancy. Tomorrow is my official period due date, so I will test on Monday if there is no sign of period...
Ps. I have cried foe the past three hours non stop ... Hopefully a good sign!


----------



## allforthegirl

As much as it may be a good sign it may just be PMS! One cycle I hit ever single PG symptom and was so convinced that I was. Though every HPT I took came back BFN. I then started to research and found that PMS symptoms are the exact same as PG ones. Now i am not saying it isn't a good sign just saying to be cautiously optimistic!! 
:dust::dust::dust:

P.S. I always have creamy CM right before AF shows :(


----------



## loeylo

I am now day 32, no period but I have some gnarly cramps so I don't know if that is my period arriving or not. 
My boyfriend actually commented on how lotion-y I am, and I hadn't mentioned to him! It is so bad that I can actually feel it coming out of me and I have had to use pads! 
I am not sure what's going on, I am going to test tomorrow if my period doesn't show before that. 
I have definitely not had this much fluid before! 
I am also so hormonal it is unreal, I am wanting to drink water and eat fruit (which I did in my last pregnancy) 
I really don't know what to think!


----------

